# Lunch With Gullfriends



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife called this pic "Lunch With Gullfriends". Kinda catchy I think.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice. When I saw the title, I was expecting to see gulls robbing the picnic basket.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's cool! I have to be careful when I am fishing near gulls, they love to steal bait


----------

